
Nvidia releases cryptocurrency mining GPUs - mrb
http://wccftech.com/nvidia-pascal-gpu-cryptocurrency-mining-price-specs-performance-detailed/
======
cvwright
I wonder if these cards could also be a cheap alternative for entry-level deep
learning?

Unless they crippled something else besides removing the display output, a
1080 for $350 sounds like a steal.

~~~
mrb
These cards are perfectly fine for deep learning.

